# Reels



## Hydro Therapy 2 (Sep 11, 2008)

http://www.fishermansheadquarters.com/Reel_Schematics.htm


----------



## Hydro Therapy 2 (Sep 11, 2008)

I have a Penn 650 that needs a tune up...anybody do this?


----------



## cody&ryand (Oct 3, 2007)

Mr Keith aka oceanmaster


----------



## murfpcola (Aug 28, 2012)

I second Oceanmaster. Located in Gulf Breeze near the toll bridge.


----------



## 2RC's II (Feb 2, 2012)

Yep .


----------



## MGuns (Dec 31, 2007)

+3 for Keith (Ocean Master). 

He tuned up 15 Penns for me ranging from 4200-8500 in size and upgraded 6 of the handles. Quality work!


----------



## Lite Salt (Jul 15, 2012)

I know its not good to toot your own horn but i'd be glad to service it for you.


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

Lite Salt said:


> I know its not good to toot your own horn but i'd be glad to service it for you.


I've never heard that in P.I. :thumbup:


----------

